# Aulani price increase



## mj2vacation (Nov 11, 2011)

Point price is going up from 120 to 135 dec 6th.


----------



## GregT (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, that's interesting (and crazy). 

I'm surprised to see such a jump now considering the problems. 

So this place:

1) Big jump in price for points
2) High MFs
3) Lots of points required
4) Troubled initial launch

Hmmmm......

I'm thinking lots of availability at the 7 month mark?

Best,

Greg


----------



## presley (Nov 11, 2011)

They inflate the price and then offer a bunch of cuts for different levels of purchase.

GregT, when you are on your cruise, go to a DVC presentation.  Someone who just got off the Dream said the incentive for Aulani was (at 220 points or more):

120./pp base price
18./pp reduction +
$500 on board credit +
18 Fastpasses +
2011 points and prorated dues


I would imagine if sales don't pick up, they will have even better incentives on the cruise by the time you get there.


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 11, 2011)

GregT said:


> Wow, that's interesting (and crazy).
> 
> I'm surprised to see such a jump now considering the problems.
> 
> ...



the price jump is because the resort is moving from pre-sales to regular resort pricing. The pricing was setup before the maintenance fees became an issue


----------



## slum808 (Nov 12, 2011)

GregT said:


> Hmmmm......
> 
> I'm thinking lots of availability at the 7 month mark?
> 
> ...



Unfortunately lack of sales doesn't translate into 7month availability. DVC members can only book rooms that are declared into inventory. Even though phase II is scheduled to be completed this month, it doesn't mean we can book all the rooms. Disney typically declares small batches of rooms at a time. Florida does a good job of making TS records public and DVCnews.com does an excellent job of tracking units declared vs. points sold. At SSR Disney was only declaring 6 Tree houses at a time this year. Unfortunately Hawaii does not make all of these documents available. We do not know how many units have been declared or how many points have been sold. 

Disney's goal is to have zero rooms available at the 7month window. That way they can convince existing owners to add on. This would require them to declare units in very small batches. The problem with this, is that if sales suddenly sky rocket they could run out of points to sell. They can only sell points from units they have declared. What we as existing owners really want, is for Aulani to almost sell out. This will make the most units available at the 7month window. 

If the market cannot bare the price increase, this could be a good thing for RCI exchangers. If Disney ends up with a glut of available units that are not declared, they will be forced to dump them into RCI for the cash. Most of the unit we see in RCI are from Developer held points, not from owner trades. Disney may also make deposits to gain cash for points used to book cruses and other non-DVC lodging. Of course availability in RCI will also depress sales as savvy TS people like TUGGers realize they don't have to pay the ridiculous prices Disney is asking.


----------

